# 921 or 942?



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

I’ll ask my question before boring you with the back story. Given a choice between a 921 and a 942 which would you choose?

Now for the back story: My 921 DVR was having some technical problems that the Dish tech couldn’t figure out how to resolve (it wouldn’t display some channels but instead displayed a non-standard error message – not one of the standard boxed and numbered messages). After a couple of front panel resets, a pull-out-the-power-cord reset, and the tech sending commands to update my box he gave up and arranged for a swap out replacement. The next day when I turned on the DVR the problem had resolved itself. The day after that UPS delivered a 942 from Dish. My 921 is working fine again. Should I do the swap out or keep my old DVR? Is the 942 a better DVR? Is there any difference in disk space? Does the 942 do name based recording (the 921 doesn’t)? Does the 942 software support an external hard drive and if it does can I use the same hard drive that I’m using on my 622?

If it makes any difference I own the 921, so I will own the replacement. I’ve had it for years and it’s since been replaced by newer model as my primary DVR and been relegated to secondary use in the bedroom. At some point in the future I will upgrade again and the DVR that is now in my living room will replace my 921 and I’ll sell the 921 (or the 942) on e-bay. Any opinion on which one is going to have more demand when I go to sell it?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

942 came after 921, so for sure it 'better' - did you compare prices at ebay ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 942 does do NBR but not EHD. More differences at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/rcvrcomparehd.htm


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The 2 biggest differences from my perspective:

1.) The 921 can only output one tuner (i.e. you can't split the dual tuners to feed separate programs to separate TV's simultaneously - all you can do is record 2 different programs at the same time or view PIP).

2.) The 921 has an S-Video output for SD, the 942 does not.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 942 also has more standard software on it, if it makes any difference to you. It's easier to work with for more techs.


----------

